# 76ers hire ex-coach Ayers as assistant



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Randy Ayers could have been bitter. He could have been angry. He says he is not. He doesn't look back at the 2003-04 season, when he lasted only 52 games as the successor to 76ers coach Larry Brown. "You move on, you move forward," he said last night, after being named as an assistant on new Sixers coach Eddie Jordan's staff, joining associate head coach Mike O'Koren, Jim Lynam and Aaron McKie. "If you don't, the game will pass you by." Ayers spent six seasons as Brown's lead assistant, becoming then-president/general manager Billy King's choice after an interview and contact process that included, of all people, Jordan, Tubby Smith, Jeff Van Gundy, Mike Fratello, Mike Woodson and Terry ..."


http://www.philly.com/dailynews/sports/20090806_Ayers_back_in_fold_as_Sixers_assistant.html


----------

